#kubuntu-se 2011-09-12
<x_link> Tokigt mycket action ikväll med här!
#kubuntu-se 2011-09-17
<Kurdistan> heja heja kde
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> bittin: :) du finns överallt.
<Flygisoft> omg
<Flygisoft> It's alive
<x_link> Hehe ja fan vad sjukt, någon skriver i #kubuntu-se
<x_link> Jag är bara här för att jag inte vill att kanalen dör ut =)
<Kurdistan> haha
<Kurdistan> jag ska adda kanalen
<Kurdistan> så får jag väl liva upp stället med jämna mellanrum
<Kurdistan> haha står fortfarande maverick här
<Kurdistan> :P ni har sovit här ser jag
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-09
<Philip5> MaxJezy: har du fått något paket idag då?
<MaxJezy> Nej :(
<Philip5> blir dåliga betyg... ;)
<MaxJezy> ja, om de inte är här imorgon blir det inte toppbetyg
<Philip5> då blir du hård och skoningslös
<MaxJezy> ja, givetvis
<MaxJezy> väntar ju på att få min domän registrerad med
<MaxJezy> tycker allt i livet tar sån tid
<MaxJezy> förutom dustin
<MaxJezy> som är snabba
<Philip5> ja vad är det med dagens samhälle som tar tid på sig
<MaxJezy> iofs är jag inte speciellt sugen på min d200 
<MaxJezy> den kommer när den kommer
<MaxJezy> lär ligga och skräpa
<MaxJezy> tills jag ska ut och hajka i naturen och behöver något hållbarare
<Philip5> antagligen
<Philip5> du kommer nog störa dig på bruset
<MaxJezy> näe de tror jag inte
<MaxJezy> ja gillar ju brus
<Philip5> kommer man över iso 400 så börjar den visa sin ålder
<MaxJezy> är det första generationen dslr?
<MaxJezy> eller andra?
<Philip5> andra kanske
<MaxJezy> blir nog en d800 till julklapp
<MaxJezy> kände på den på mediamarkt och den verkar nice
<MaxJezy> då får min dotter d200
<MaxJezy> min sambo d3200
<Philip5> jo en d800e skulle jag vilja ha
<Philip5> frågan är om det kommer en ersättare till d800 redan nästa år eller om man får vänta ytterligare ett år
<Philip5> det skulle man ju vilja veta om man ska lägga pengar på en
<MaxJezy> d900?
<Philip5> eller nått
<Philip5> de brukar ju ha ca 2-3 års livscykler
<MaxJezy> jag tror inte det
<Philip5> den kom 2012
<MaxJezy> tänk dig om den inte kommer förän 2016 då
<Philip5> tror jag knappast
<MaxJezy> de kanske kommer någon helt ny sensortyp som fungerar lika bra i mörker som ljusa förhållanden
<Philip5> varför har du inte den här gluggen du som gillar vidvinkel?! http://fstoppers.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/nikkor-6mm-fisheye-rare.jpg
<Philip5> den är ju dessutom så där manuell som du gillar så det finns väl inga ursäkter??
<MaxJezy> vilken söt liten kamera
<Philip5> analog
<MaxJezy> ser ut som min asahi
<Philip5> nikon fm
<Philip5> 2an kanske
<MaxJezy> massor med prylar jag vill köpa men jag kan ju inte buda nu innan löning på för många prylar
<MaxJezy> ska försöka vinna 18 batterier tänkte jag
<Philip5> samma här
<Philip5> måste lugna mig lite denna månad
<MaxJezy> jag råkade buda på en canonblixt också
<MaxJezy> hoppas någon budar över mig
<MaxJezy> skulle buda på nikonvarianten av samma blixt men valde fel i all hast
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/triopo-tr-980c-kamerablixt-for-canon-ttl-blixt--auktion_1414_190178307
<MaxJezy> denna
<Philip5> varför en för canon? även om den är billig
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jo för nikon då
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/triopo-tr-980n-kamerablixt-for-nikon-ttl-blixt--auktion_1414_190178305
<MaxJezy> denna jag skulle budat på
<Philip5> har inte testat från triopo men både jag och Flygisoft kör ju med blixtar från YN
<Philip5> YN-blixtar är prisvärda och bra
<Philip5> vissa modeller saknar lite funktioner men
<Flygisoft> Btw, såg en svensk webbshop som säljer YN blixtar
<Flygisoft> Blir dyrare än från ebay men
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vilken?
<Philip5> MaxJezy: jag har ett stativ från triopo däremot
<MaxJezy> Philip5, http://www.tradera.com/fader-nd-filter-58mm-auktion_301990_188684013
<MaxJezy> denna får jag nog imorgon
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> istället för ditt hemmagjorda?
<MaxJezy> aa
<MaxJezy> som ja sålde
<Philip5> sålde du den du gjorde? :D
<MaxJezy> jepp
<Flygisoft> Philip5: http://fyndiq.se/sok/?q=YONGNUO
<MaxJezy> :)
<MaxJezy> för dyrt för mig iaf
<Philip5> Flygisoft: aldirg hört om sajten. och det var lite dyrare där men kul om fler börjar sälja i sverige 
<Flygisoft> Fyndiq har ju gjort reklam på tv med
<Flygisoft> har jag för mig iaf
<MaxJezy> jag tänkte börja sälja objektiv på min hemsida
<Philip5> MaxJezy: de där blixtarna kostar nästan halva priset på ebay
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har jag missat
<MaxJezy> jo, fortfarande lite dyrt :)
<Flygisoft> Därför man köper från ebay
<MaxJezy> jag såg en reklamsnutt som jag är säker på att var gjord i blender
<MaxJezy> kommer inte ihåg vad det var, såg bara i slutet att de använde samma fula font som är default i blender
<Flygisoft> Philip5: http://www.fotoimport.se/blixtar-mm/blixtar/
<Flygisoft> Där har dom några med
<Flygisoft> Lite billigare
<Philip5> tror photax också säljer någon men bara manuella tror jag
<MaxJezy> nu är min domän betald står det som status på binero men ingen whois info om det
<Philip5> kan du pinga domänen då?
<MaxJezy> nej
<MaxJezy> jag kör windows ju
<MaxJezy> :)
<MaxJezy> cmd är ingenting jag kan
<Philip5> ping är samma på windows
<MaxJezy> ping kunde inte hitta något
<Philip5> är den betald?
<MaxJezy> japp
<MaxJezy> enligt binero är den det
<MaxJezy> grön flagg på min faktura
<MaxJezy> frågar på bineros onlinechat nu
<MaxJezy> jag ska hänga kvar lite 
<MaxJezy> han ska ringa .se och fråga
<MaxJezy> tror jag
<MaxJezy> han skrev, häng kvar lite
<MaxJezy> om några minuter nu ska den vara uppe och springandes
<Philip5> är det sedan du ska göra business och kränga till kunder på din sajt
<MaxJezy> aa
<MaxJezy> dyra bröllopsfotograferingar osv
<Philip5> trodde du skulle göra köp och säljsajt och dra in feta marginaler på att göra ingenting
<MaxJezy> jo, de ska jag ju göra med
<MaxJezy> men inte på denna domän
<MaxJezy> kan inte pinga min sida men nu ger whois lite mer info
<MaxJezy> är det för att jag inte har någon sida som jag inte kan pinga den?
<Philip5> beror på om du måste ange en egen serveradress som den ska länkas mot eller om den går mot deras server till en början
<MaxJezy> jag anger egen
<MaxJezy> mot tumblr tills vidare
<MaxJezy> http://www.mynewsdesk.com/se/samsung/pressreleases/samsung-presenterar-galaxy-note-10-1-2014-edition-901669
<MaxJezy> octacore
<MaxJezy> blir detta en nexuskiller?
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/objektiv-makinon-m42-1-3-5-35-105-mm-zoom-43-macro-auktion_302013_190230605
<MaxJezy> denna kanske man borde slå till på
<MaxJezy> verkar ovanligt med zoom på m42
<MaxJezy> speciellt med vidvinkel
<Philip5> har dålig koll på m42
<Philip5> särskilt vintagegrejer
<MaxJezy> den var inte så bra skick som mina andra så den får vara
<MaxJezy> vill ha en i toppskick
<MaxJezy> nu är min sida uppe
<MaxJezy> vilka objektiv anses mer vädertåliga?
<Philip5> det står på dem
<Philip5> inte på dem men när man läser deras spec
<Philip5> de har också en gummipackning vid fästet till kameran
<MaxJezy> förstår inte var gummipackningen skulle sitta
<MaxJezy> googlade lite och nu fattarj ag
<MaxJezy> min samyang tillhör alltså inte denna familjen av vädertätade objektiv
<Philip5> nej
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-10
<Philip5> MaxJezy: fått något paket idag då?
<MaxJezy> japp
<Philip5> med d200?
<MaxJezy> men ja vet inte vad det är för något i det
<Philip5> åhå
<MaxJezy> har inte hämtat ut det 
<Philip5> är det tjejen som får hämta?
<MaxJezy> jo :)
<MaxJezy> jag har inget legg så köpte det i hennes namn
<Philip5> så hon är lite som jultomten
<Philip5> har du inget leg?
<Philip5> vadådå?
<MaxJezy> nej, tappat det på fyllan
<MaxJezy> senast jag drack
<Philip5> hehe
<MaxJezy> typ ett år sedan 
<Philip5> kan ju vara bra att ha ett ibland
<MaxJezy> jo
<Philip5> vad väntar du annars på för paket?
<MaxJezy> nd filter
<Philip5> kanske är det
<Philip5> du är blåst på d200an
<MaxJezy> eller på nd filter
<MaxJezy> killen med d200 har iaf bekräftat att han skicka det i lördags
<MaxJezy> medans nd filter inte har skrivit eller ringt
<Philip5> säger han ja
<Philip5> snart säger han att det kommit bort på posten och han gjort vad han kan göra och ansvaret är ditt
<Philip5> ;)
<MaxJezy> ah, då jävlar blir det dåligt betyg
<MaxJezy> måste kännas surt för ND filter killen dock
<MaxJezy> knappt få något betalt alls för en så dyr grej
<MaxJezy> tror light craft workshops ND filter är ganska dyra
<Philip5> vad var det för märke på nd-filtret då?
<Philip5> aha
<MaxJezy> http://shop.lightcraftworkshop.com/lcw-reengineered-fader-nd-mark-ii/light-craft-workshop-reenginnered-58mm-fader-nd-filter/
<MaxJezy> så farligt dyrt var det inte
<MaxJezy> nästan gratis
<MaxJezy> jag betalade 100 spänn
<MaxJezy> säkert plastfilter
<Philip5> Light Craft Workshop Reenginnered , det betyder väl helt enkelt kopia
<Philip5> originalet kostar 1500 för 77mm
<Philip5> de hade lite olika modeller
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/fader-nd-filter-58mm-auktion_301990_188684013
<MaxJezy> detta är ju min produkt
<MaxJezy> finns inte på sidan misstänker jag
<Philip5> ok 58 mm blir ju lite billigare
<Philip5> köper inte så små
<Philip5> köper stora och steppar ner
<MaxJezy> detta passar alla mina objektiv som kan tänkas behöva ND
<MaxJezy> med stepdownring
<MaxJezy> men jag köper nog stora fina glas pol filter istället sen
<MaxJezy> och bygger eget igen
<MaxJezy> men de blir ju dyyyrt som sjutton
<MaxJezy> så jag väntar tills ja hittar bra filter billigt på tradera begagnade
<MaxJezy> av bra märken
<Philip5> jo
<MaxJezy> vore koolt om man kunde bygga på en ljusmätare som styr en servo för att alltid ha perfekt insläpp
<Philip5> men jag ha flest 67mm filter som jag skaffade när jag inte hade några 77mm-gluggar men det har jag nu och på de kan jag inte köra de filtren
<Philip5> fast jag fick med ett 77mm cir-pol-filter med mitt analoga kitt jag köpte så det var ju en extra bonus
<MaxJezy> ja tycker man bara får skylight filter
<MaxJezy> när man köper begagnat
<MaxJezy> du har tur du
<Philip5> brukar vara så
<Philip5> det satt på 77mm uv-filter från b+w på alla gluggarna till analoga. :)
<Philip5> de är inte heller billiga för att vara uv
<MaxJezy> synd att det inte var pol filter från b*w
<MaxJezy> isf hade du och jag kunnat gjort lite affärer till min fördel.
<Philip5> cir-pol på 77mm var även det från b+w
<MaxJezy> fast det var bara ett?
<Philip5> ett circulärt ja
<Philip5> det flyttar man ju 
<Philip5> och kör bara bland med
<Philip5> det var 4 st uv
<Philip5> med analog kamera så har ju uv en funktion 
<Philip5> inte bara skydd
<MaxJezy> ah
<Philip5> fast skylight och uv-filter är inte samma sak
<Philip5> slylight är ju inte såvanligt och inget man gärna vill ha på en digitalkamera
<MaxJezy> jag läste dock att man ska låta objektiven utsättas för UV om de blivit gula i glasen
<MaxJezy> nej, mina skylightfilter sitter bara på för att skydda mot damm
<Philip5> dina uv menar du
<MaxJezy> sen åker de av när jag använder kameran
<MaxJezy> ah, de står skylight på filtren
<MaxJezy> vet inte va de är för något egentligen
<Philip5> skylight är uv med svag rosa ton
<MaxJezy> makes the sky POP?
<Philip5> tänkt så
<MaxJezy> töntigt
<MaxJezy> himlen gör sig inte bra på bild
<Philip5> om man kollar på ett äkta skylight så ska det inte vara helt klart i färgen
<Philip5> medan ett uv är det
<MaxJezy> va tycker du, ska jag köpa batteri på Kjell eller dustin?
<Philip5> vad för batteri?
<MaxJezy> till d200
<MaxJezy> dustin har lenmar
<MaxJezy> kopia
<MaxJezy> kjell vet ja inte vilket märke det är
<MaxJezy> garanterat inte original
<Philip5> ingen aning. skulle gå på det som är bäst av dem
<MaxJezy> lenmar får kommentarer som "inte sämre, inte bättre"
<Philip5> ska du inte köpa ett original som säkert är dyrare än kameran ;)
<MaxJezy> näe, de är för dyra
<MaxJezy> vågar inte ens titta på priset
<MaxJezy> betalade 800 för kameran så det får räcka med en kopia till den
<Philip5> är det mycket eller lite för en d200?
<Philip5> verkar ganska billgit mot vad folk iaf försöker ta
<Philip5> ser att de försöker ta 2000 kr på ebay men vem ger det??
<MaxJezy> alltså, jämnför man lite kameror så är det billigt
<MaxJezy> d50 canon kostar mycket mer begagnat men är likvärdig
<MaxJezy> d3000 brukar ligga på 1500
<MaxJezy> vilket är nikons sämsta kamera 
<MaxJezy> man ska inte köpa begagnat öht egentligen
<MaxJezy> jag vill ju bara ha en timelaps kamera
<MaxJezy> och till dottern att leka med typ
<MaxJezy> 2-3 tusen tycker jag de kan vara värt om den är i nyskick
<MaxJezy> tänkte på detta igår
<MaxJezy> hollywood gör allt för att människor ska acceptera mer våld i film dagligen
<MaxJezy> bollywood vill implementera mer kärlek
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-12
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du sett vad som verkar vara på gång från YN?
<Philip5> http://flashhavoc.com/yn-622-tx-transmitter-with-lcd-coming/
<Philip5> precis en sådan som jag saknat. en trigger med display för våran sort av radio triggers.
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> bilden är bara en datorprototyp men är tänkt att se ut så sedan
<Philip5> kommer den och funkar bra så är den ju bättre än pixel king pro :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Men satan vad nice
<Flygisoft> blir en sån då
<Flygisoft> lär väl fungera med våra triggers då?
<Flygisoft> Det stog ja :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Som jag fattar det så kommer den komma i oktober?
<Philip5> jag vet inte om det är något givet datum och det räknas väl fortfarande som rykten som läckt
<Philip5> men sådana ryckten har stämt rätt bra förr
<Philip5> jag kommer lätt köpa så man slipper fibbla med + och - med de olika grupperna för kompensation
<Flygisoft> Ja helt klart
<Philip5> bäst är den så klart när man har flera blixtar och triggers i olika grupper
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Flygisoft> får man köpa en till blixt samtidigt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ja du måste köpa massa blixtar så du kan bli en riktig bingo rimer
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-14
<Philip5> Flygisoft: det känns som en bra balans här nu med du och jag närvarande och 3 botar :D
<Philip5> varav 2 botar loggar kanalen
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Mycket trevligt :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Grejar med min NAS nu
<Flygisoft> Känns ju som en server i miniformat, allt jag behöver i serverväg finns ju att installera
<Flygisoft> Så har flyttat min SVN-server till NASen nu, så tänkte stänga min hemmaserver när jag flyttat över allt
<Philip5> vad skaffade du för NAS?
<Philip5> kör du opennas på den?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: synology ds213j
<Flygisoft> Kör deras OS, DSM
<Flygisoft> riktigt nice faktiskt
<Philip5> 2 diskar i den va?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jajemen
<Flygisoft> Tänkte köpa en med 4st först men fick bli 2 istället, blir så satans dyrt annars
<Flygisoft> Känner jag att jag behöver mer sen så får det blir då
<Philip5> tänker samma men vill ju ha för 4 och då blir det för dyrt så det inte blir av
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> hur stora diskar har du tryckt i? vilken raid kör du?
<Flygisoft> 3Tb raid1
<Philip5> raid0 för varten M)
<Philip5> ;)
<Flygisoft> Köpte WD 3TB Red NAS
<Flygisoft> ska ju tydligen vara utformade för att köra i NAS
<Flygisoft> vad det nu ska vara
<Philip5> har den fläkt eller är den helt tyst?
<Flygisoft> Den har en fläkt, dock inget jag direkt tänker på, min står bakom skärmen
<Flygisoft> Du har 3st lägen på fläkten du kan ställa in, konstant kylning, ökar vid behov eller den startar endast vid behov
<Philip5> du menar att du spelar ramstein hela dagarna så högt så inget annat hörs ändå
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Man är ju van med tyst dator nu pga vattenkylningen så tyst vill man ju ha det nu :P
<Flygisoft> Jag kör läget med låg rpm och ökar ibland
<Flygisoft> Vet inte hur varm den blir egentligen om man bara kör så den startar vid hög temp
<Philip5> låter sunt
<Philip5> är väl mest diskarna som alstrar värme
<Flygisoft> Känns inte som det är så bra, lär ju starta med jämna mellanrum då
<Flygisoft> Philip5: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ahry5devzd7klgu/dsm.jpg
<Flygisoft> så ser själva webinterfacet ut
<Philip5> ser ju ok ut men ser ut att vara utvecklat på/för ios
<Flygisoft> Det är dock linux enheten kör
<Flygisoft> så du har SSH access och sånt med
<Philip5> då känner du dig som hemma
<Flygisoft> Haha yeah :P
<Philip5> men inte din tekniker som bara vill köra bsd
<Flygisoft> mm :P
<Philip5> du kör linuxgrejer bara för att jävlas med honom
<Philip5> undrar vart maxyponken tagit vägen
<Philip5> han kanske håller på med galna uppköp
<Philip5> tjena x_link
<Philip5> lite tomt här på nicklistan utan dig ;)
<x_link> Tjena tjena =)
<x_link> Tydligen har laddaren till laptopen fått en skarv så den hade dött under natten. Så ska ladda lite och be farsan ordna den sen
<x_link> Nu är det dags för duschen då! =)
<x_link> Hoppas att allt är bra med er!
<x_link> *poff*
<Philip5> laddar går ju lätt att skaffa nya
<Philip5> ha det
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-08
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska du inte slå till? http://blogs.zeiss.com/photo/en/?p=5234
<Philip5> köp två så kan jag få den andra ;)
<Philip5> introduktionspriset är bara satt till $4,490 :D
<Philip5> den har inte heller AF utan är manuell
<Flygisoft> $4,490 för en manuell är ju helt otroligt
<Flygisoft> För det priset tycker man ju att dom kunde tryckt in den funktionen iaf :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Frågan är ju om det är värt priset, den är väl riktigt skarp men är det värt priset? :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jadu, de har ju gjort en otus 50mm som är skarp som attan och inte heller den har AF
<Philip5> zeiss gör aldrig AF i sina gluggar. det är bara när de samarbetar med någon kameratillverkare som de får AF och då är det kameratillverkaren som gör AF-delen och zeiss gör glaset och resten
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-09
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Läste att tydligen Otus inte har license för att fixa auto-fokus till Nikon / Canon vilket andra tillverkare har eller lägger in auto-fokus ändå
<Flygisoft> Men går väl ryckten på att Sigma ska släppa en 85mm art?
<Philip5> varken sigma, tamron eller tokina har sådan licens och därför reverse enginerar de AF vilket alltså inte zeiss valt att göra. zeiss gör det bara om de får fullt samarbete med tillverkaren vilket de har med t ex sony
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Philip5> och sedan kommer nog en 85 art från sigma som kan bli intressant
<Philip5> börjar ju bli lite problem nu med så höga megapixlar på sensorerna att glasen får problem att leverera hög kvalitet i de upplösningarna
<Philip5> borde väl märkas mest på instegshusen som kan ha en sensor på 24 megapixlar men kittgluggarna levererar bara runt 9 megapixlar i linjetäthet
<Philip5> rätt mycket där som då blir outnyttjad kapacietet
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-10
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha jo en hel del
<Flygisoft> Fick min triggertrap idag, dock var ju pc-sync inte alls 3,5mm som jag trodde, är ju bra mycket mindre
<Philip5> är det en 2,5mm kontakt?
<Philip5> eller förväntar de att man ska köpa en av deras extrakablar mellan donglen och kameran?
<Philip5> eller blixten
<Flygisoft> Är samma storlek på YN-blixten som på gongeln
<Flygisoft> dongeln*
<Flygisoft> Så är väl typ 2,5mm antar jag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kabeln som jag sätter i dongeln passa i blixten så är samma storlek
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Är väl en sån här jag ska ha då antar jag
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-12-inch-2-5mm-to-2-5mm-FLASH-PC-Sync-Cable-Cord-/111220551321?pt=UK_CamerasPhoto_CameraAccessories_CameraFlashUnits_JN&hash=item19e542ee99
<Philip5> Flygisoft, antagligen men jag har dålig koll faktiskt på just din blixt och den där dongeln
<Philip5> trodde din blixt hade 3,5mm samma som man har i vanliga hörlurar till mobilen
<Flygisoft> Jo trodde också det var så
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ska man trigga med ljud direkt till kameran så blir det ju lite delay så tror det kan vara bättre med en blixt, känns som det är lättare att frysa rörelse då
<Flygisoft> Får väl testa med en iPhone någon gång, tydligen så ska det vara lite delay i android
<Philip5> möjligt. man får testa
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-11
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du beställt prylar från usa någon gång? brukar du i så fall åka på moms och importavgift då?
<Philip5> sitter ju och väntar på ett paket med negativhållare därifrån och det ska bli spännande att se om jag åker på några extrakostnader för import
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Någon gång, men har inte behövt betala något väl i sverige, vissa räknar ju in momsen direkt via ebay
<Flygisoft> moms/tull
<Philip5> fast det kan de väl inte räkna in där?
<Flygisoft> Sen beror det väl på vilket summa det är?
<Philip5> allt över 400 kr ska ju egentilgen tullas
<Flygisoft> Det står om dom räkna med tullavgifter
<Flygisoft> Ska se om jag kan hitta någon exempel
<Philip5> men det är väl en avgift som betalas vid införsel 
<Philip5> vanligast på ebay är väl att de skriver att de inte tar ansvar för extrakostnader som moms eller tullavgifter 
<Flygisoft> Jo det är vanligast
<Flygisoft> Men sett vissa som fixar tull åt en, står en extra grej under frakten vad man betalar
<Philip5> har jag nog aldrig sett
<Flygisoft> Hittar ingen nu men
<Flygisoft> Har sett det någon gång bara
<Philip5> in your dreams.... :P
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> heh
<Flygisoft> Ne men seriöst
<Philip5> der kanske går men de flesta vill nog undvika att riskera att göra fel när de ska sätta sig in i ett annat lands import och momsregler
<Flygisoft> Jo troligen
<Flygisoft> Om jag ser det igen ska jag skicka :P
<Philip5> det gör du nog bäst i ;)
<Flygisoft> Annars kommer du ju inte tro på detta!
<Philip5> all din heder står nu på spel :P
<Flygisoft> Haha menar det :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad kostade det du har beställt då?
<Philip5> 850 kr
<Flygisoft> Beror väl på vad dom skriver som värde på paketet med
<Philip5> tror de skriver fullt värde för försäkring
<Philip5> men jag börjar bli lite orolig att jag inte fått det än
<Philip5> iof bara gått 15 dagar än
<Philip5> vet inte hur långsamt det är från usa
<Flygisoft> Jadu, tog väl strax över 3 veckor sist jag beställde har jag för mig
<Flygisoft> Har du inget trackinnummer?
<Philip5> har inte det
<Philip5> nu ska jag göra lite ärenden på stan
<Philip5> hörs
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-12
<Philip5> Flygisoft, idag känner jag mig rätt besviken :(
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså dårå?
<Philip5> Flygisoft, nikon d750 blev officiell idag och den verkar mer vara en upphottad d610 :(
<Philip5> http://www.kamerabild.se/nyheter/prylar/nikon-d750-efterl-ngtad-uppf-ljare
<Philip5> skulle inte kalla det en uppföjare till d700 som var/är en proffskamera
<Philip5> d750 är en prosumerkamera i översta toppskicket bland konsumentkameror iof
<Philip5> sökaren verkar vara lika kass som i d610
<Philip5> och varför strypa ner även denna till max 1/4000 när man försöker få den att framstå som en sport och actionkamera?
<Philip5> tror den här kanske kommer gillas av videofilmare men de som lockas av denna kommer nog gå över till sony ändå
<Philip5> hade hoppats på att denna skulle vara min nästa kamera men nu är jag väldigt tveksam
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo jag såg det
<Flygisoft> Tycker också det var lite sunkigt med bara 1/4000, men dom begränsar väl bara så man inte får allt för bra kamera för bra peng :P
<Philip5> jo men pröjsar man 20000 papp så är det ju ändå rätt mycket
<Philip5> förstår man gör så på budgetkameror
<Philip5> och säger man att man har kommit med en ny proffskamera så slänger man inte på en sökare från konsumentledet
<Flygisoft> Haha ne verkligen inte
<Philip5> blir mer och mer att jag känner att jag måste betala mer än jag egentligen vill för en kamera jag vill och får väl sikta in mig på en dyr d810
<Philip5> en begagnad d800e i gott skick till fyndpris vore kanske nått också
<Flygisoft> Är sökaren kass i d610?
<Flygisoft> Jo är väl så, är ju ganska mycket pengar när man kommer upp på FX modellerna och vill få något bra med
<Philip5> den är som i en vanlig d7100
<Philip5> bra i en crop men alla fokuspunkter etc ligger väldigt mycket i mitten och inget utanför centrum på en fullsensor
<Philip5> i denna har de ju tryckt in 51 fokuspunkter på samma område som i din. vem behöver fler i ett så litet område?
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Ja det ger ju inget direkt
<Flygisoft> Va fan är det för fel på Lightroom för mig, laggar ju satan, blir ju knäpp när man ska använda brushes
<Flygisoft> Philip6: Pajade nätet?
<Philip6> vet inte vad som hände... jag fixade med lite käk
<Flygisoft> Okej skriver igen då :P
<Flygisoft> Mitt Lightroom laggar satan, blir ju knäpp när man ska använda brushes
<Flygisoft> Inte helt fel med pizza och öl
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vilken version av LR kör du med då?
<Flygisoft> 5
<Philip5> jobbar du med en tiff eller en raw?
<Flygisoft> RAW
<Philip5> den blir ju en tiff så snart du gör en kopia eller pillat med den i PS
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Flygisoft> Men känner inte att det varit så här förut
<Philip5> och tiffen drar snabbt iväg på runt 1 GB som fil och har man halvdant med ram kan det kanske lagga till det
<Flygisoft> Mjo men har 16Gb RAM så bör inte vara några problem
<Philip5> nä det borde det inte vara
<Philip5> har inte märkt något sådant
<Philip5> nu kör jag LR CC
<Flygisoft> När jag har grejat med 8-9 bilder för Panorama i PS då kan det lagga lite
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså du har "köpt" då eller?
<Philip5> det kan jag varken bekräfta eller dementera ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha ;D
<Flygisoft> Är det någon skillnad mot 5 och CC?
<Philip5> inga större
<Philip5> en del optimeringar och smågrejer
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> som vanligt
<Flygisoft> Man kanske skulle fixa det då och testa
<Philip5> har dålig koll på vad det är för features som skiljer mellan olika versioner
<Flygisoft> Annars för PS och LR så är ju 100kr/mån inte så farligt
<Flygisoft> Har för mig det är 100kr iaf
<Philip5> nä särskilt inte om man har business
<Flygisoft> Ne precis
<Philip5> är det LR 5.6 du kör?
<Philip5> https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1536164
<Philip5> kanske en tråd för dig
<Flygisoft> Nja 5.1 eller något sånt tror jag
<Flygisoft> Låter ju som för mig ja
<Philip5> kanske borde uppdatera till minst 5,5
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BxUgJXCIQAAek-h.jpg:large
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> iPhone det
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Om du kör gmail bör du nog kanske kolla om din finns med på den läkta listan över 5 miljoner konton, http://securityalert.knowem.com/
<Flygisoft> Min fanns med så fick byta lösenord
<Philip5> men alla vet ju att apple alltid är först med det senaste och bästa och har inte apple infört det så behöver ingen det ;)
<Philip5> förutom några år senare då alla behöver det när apple infört det ;P
<Philip5> min gmail verkar ok
<Flygisoft> Nice
<Flygisoft> Tjejens var det också men inte min :/
<Philip5> var din läckt?
<Flygisoft> Tydligen
<Philip5> scarry
<Flygisoft> Mjo, dock vet jag ju inte var det var för lösenord som var med, kan ju varit något jag haft förut om listan inte är så ny
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Du ska inte slå till på några SB-500 för 2.390/st då?
<Philip5> hehe, nä jag tror nog inte det
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men du ska väl köpa minst två? ;)
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart, verkar ju riktigt trevliga dom där
<Philip5> undrar om YN har något nytt kul på gång
<Philip5> jag är lite sugen på att köpa studioblixtar från godox
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad är det för några då?
<Flygisoft> YN har väl någon studioblixt på gång?
<Philip5> vilka studioblixtar eller vad godox är?
<Flygisoft> Vilka blixtar
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yongnuo-YN300W-eTTL-Studio-Flash-300W-for-Canon-spedizione-gratis-con-DHL-o-EMS-/161420189595?pt=Flash_e_Adattatori&hash=item2595649f9b
<Flygisoft> Finns ju till canon
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-13
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> Flygisoft: pysslar herrn med då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Inte så mycket, slappar vid tvn
<Flygisoft> Själv då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft:  kom hem från att ha härjat runt på jippon på stan
<Philip5> har gått så mycket att jag är helt slut i benen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså vad är det för något då?
<Flygisoft> eller kanske inte är något speciellt utan du bara härjar runt ändå? :P
<Flygisoft> https://www.slrlounge.com/yongnuo-yn560-iv-announced-wireless-commander-budget/
<Philip5> Flygisoft: http://kulturnattenuppsala.se/
<Philip5> det där
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Var du och kollade på bellydance då?
<Philip5> hehe, nä jag missade visst det :D
<Philip5> kollade mest på folk och lite foto och konstutställningar
<Philip5> lyssande på några band som uppträdde
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<Flygisoft> låter trevligt
<Philip5> kruxet brukar bara vara att flera grejer man vill se händer samtidigt
<Flygisoft> Jo brukar ju vara så
<Flygisoft> Var det YN-560 serien du hade eller?
<Philip5> roliga är ändå att det finns rätt mycket olika grejer som förstås är olika bra
<Philip5> jag har två yn560-II
<Flygisoft> Jo visst är det så
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> som är helt manuella
<Philip5> och ingen hss
<Philip5> har du sett de här? ganska coola cinestills   http://petapixel.com/2014/09/13/13-beautiful-cinemagraphs-waters-movements/
<Flygisoft> Dom där var riktigt häftiga
<Flygisoft> gillar den med bron
<Philip5> jopp
<Philip5> här har du fler av samma snubbe: http://juliendouvier.tumblr.com/
<Flygisoft> tredje bilden var nice, med bilarna och att håret rör sig
<Philip5> fast den var lite pixlig och dåligt maskad runt håret just
<Flygisoft> Jo det är möjligt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad gör du då?
<Philip5> slösurfar
<Philip5> funderar nästan att lägga mig och läsa lite
<Philip5> somnar nog då
<Flygisoft> Jo samma här
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-14
<MaxJezy> här var det livat
<MaxJezy> jag har skaffat android till teven.
<MaxJezy> vad har ni gjort?
<Philip5> röstat
<MaxJezy> oj, det har jag helt glömt av.
<Philip5> då är det ditt fel om feministiskt inititativ kommer in
<MaxJezy> ja, om de kommer in får du lägga skulden på mig :)
<Philip5> kommer jag göra
<MaxJezy> fi 3,4 % kristineberg i borås
<Flygisoft> MaxJezy: Vad kör du för android till tvn?
<MaxJezy> Flygisoft, android 4.1 är det
<MaxJezy> går att uppdatera till 4.2 tror jag
<MaxJezy> Rikomagic mk802iiis
